# I think I just broke my external temperature sensor!



## spark (Sep 12, 2003)

I think its the temperature sensor. Its like a little stick thats just under the front bumper clipped into place in a recess on passenger side (I am in the UK so it may well be on your drivers side). I was wondering what is this so I pulled it out an the end snapped off. Is it the external temperature sensor?


----------



## foolio (Dec 24, 2001)

spark said:


> I think its the temperature sensor. Its like a little stick thats just under the front bumper clipped into place in a recess on passenger side (I am in the UK so it may well be on your drivers side). I was wondering what is this so I pulled it out an the end snapped off. Is it the external temperature sensor?


That sounds about right. Mine broke off from hitting some highway debris. However, it was still attached by the wires that lead in to the engine compartment, just hanging there. It has a plug so I unplugged it so it wouldn't drag on the ground. Unfortunately, the outside temp sensor somehow integrates with the cars HVAC system and my AC never worked and my car automatically turned on the front and rear defrost everytime it started. When they fixed it, everything went back to normal. By the way, it is on the driver's side on US-spec cars as you correctly stated.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

I hope you don't work in a nuclear power plant or a missile silo..."Hey, what does this button do? Ooops!"


----------



## spark (Sep 12, 2003)

MysticBlue said:


> I hope you don't work in a nuclear power plant or a missile silo..."Hey, what does this button do? Ooops!"


rofl! :rofl:

So I can just pull the old one out and push a new on in? No probs? The battery doesn't have to be disconnected ?


----------



## foolio (Dec 24, 2001)

spark said:


> rofl! :rofl:
> 
> So I can just pull the old one out and push a new on in? No probs? The battery doesn't have to be disconnected ?


Yep, should be able to just plug in new one.


----------

